# How to solve the Rubik's Cube using CFOP Method.



## WaToks (Sep 16, 2014)

Hey Guys, so I made a tutorial on how to solve the Rubik's Cube using the CFOP Method. Hope you guys watch and learn in my first tutorial video. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uPik_S3LkzI


----------



## JasonDL13 (Sep 16, 2014)

Honestly is this even considered a tutorial? This was more of an example solve.

You didn't explain stuff, at all. You said: "OLL is going to solve the up face of the cube, like this," then you did an OLL algorithm.


----------

